# Mounting skid sprayer in truck?



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

Looking for sugestions on keeping my 125gal skid mounted tank from sliding arround in the back of my new Ram long bed.
(like it did in the 01 short bed... leaving a large dent in the back of the cab.)
I tried using heavy duty ratchet straps last year and wedging the skid in with 2x8's it didnt work... any ideas for this year?


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

do you have a bed liner in it? if you have the problem i had the hard plastic of the bed liner acts like a skating rink and everything slides all around. i bought a rubber bed mat to put on top of the liner and it keeps things put. you may have to try a combo of things together, bed mat, straps, etc... 125 gal of liquid is alot of weigh sloshing around back there, especially when it isnt full and the liquid can build up some momentum.


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

You could tack in brackets at the front of the bed, probably just a couple of pieces of angle iron. Slide the tank right up to the brackets then use bolts or hitch pins to secure it. Top it off with binder/ratchet straps. You said the 2x8 wedge didn't work, but if the angle iron bracket was tacked to the bed, then bolted through the bed to the frame or another angle iron bracket tacked to the frame, it would be pretty secure.

-John


----------



## Nebraska (Sep 9, 2002)

I have a bed liner in the back of the pick up that we have a Henderson spreader mounted and it kept sliding no matter how tight the chain binders were. Wanted to keep the bed liner though..... Took a green treated 2x12 and cut it into two 36" long pieces & nailed the two together for extra height. Had to cut it down 12inches to 9.5 inches to give the perfect spacing need to keep the chute about 1/2 inch from the bumper. Wedged the board between the back of the spreader and the front of the truck bed. Has worked well ever since without denting the bed or the cab.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

For only a 125, which can't be all that big physically how about a sheet of plywood under it, then 2x4s laid out to "picture frame" the sprayer base. Screw the 2x up through the plywood, or even carriage bolts with the heads underneath. Maybe even a few tiedowns bolted in there as well. The strap the sprayer to the plywood. Not much moving room with that setup.


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

The new truck has a spray in (the old truck was a plastic liner).

Allan
I thought of the picture frame idea Just hadnt givent it a try... glad to see someone thinking like me.

Thanks for the thoughts and keep the coming!


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

I was thinking the same but instead of the plywood, why not just have 3 piece set in frame made out of wood.

All you need to do it fill in the voids to keep it from sliding.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

We use various length blocks of RR ties to hold our 200 gallon sprayer in place in the back of a mason dump. This is for pesticide spraying. I am sure if we did the same, and added some straps or chain binders, it would stay put while plowing.

Ceaman, doesn't your Dodge have tie down points in the corners of the bed? (I know ours does).

I don't know what your spray rig looks like, but you could add eye bolts to the top of it, and use a clevis to attach chains to the eye bolts, and chain binders to keep it snug. That and some RR tie scraps should hold it in place.

You could also nail some 2 x 4 scraps onto the RR ties to keep them together.

~Chuck


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

the truck has boat type teathers in the botom lower 4 corners of the bed.


----------

